# Driverless cars



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

When will a politician with pair of cojones step up on them and declare, "No more robots! No to job killing driverless cars!"

He or she better step up quick.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Never. The largest auto and technology companies in the world won't be denied a $14 _trillion_ annual market.

Driverless car industry embraces Trump's Transportation pick

Uber is in charge of licensing their own self driving cars in Nevada:

_The testing facility, a wholly owned subsidiary called Nevada ATCF LLC, received its license from the DMV at the end of September, and is currently hiring staff and remodeling a building in southwest Las Vegas. Otto says that the ATCF will only be used to certify vehicles developed by Otto and Uber.

It is another peculiarity of Nevada's regulations that a company is not required to test its autonomous vehicles in the state prior to deploying them. The moment Uber licenses its own self-driving trucks or taxis at the ATCF, the vehicles will be ready for public use. "When they decide to sell their technology, they will already be licensed to do so," Hurin said.
_
The change is coming and probably sooner than most think. All we can do is be prepared.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

How do you prepare for the extinction of several million jobs?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lou W said:


> How do you prepare for the extinction of several million jobs?


We lose millions of jobs every year already. We simply create more than we lose. This may be more dramatic for a few years but it's nothing we can't absorb. For trucks, at least for now, they aren't talking about getting rid of the human, just that he won't drive most of the miles. This can easily double their productivity.

The transition should be slow enough for even the biggest skeptics to catch on in time to find new work or income.

One solution that is already in the works is Trump forcing them to manufacture here through the carrot and stick.

Keep in mind, the cost of everything will go down significantly so we won't need the same income to maintain our standard of living.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Keep in mind, the cost of everything will go down significantly so we won't need the same income to maintain our standard of living.


WRONG! This statement is a pipe dream fantasy. There will be no motivation for manufactures or suppliers to lower the prices of their products.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> WRONG! This statement is a pipe dream fantasy. There will be no motivation for manufactures or suppliers to lower the prices of their products.


I'm fully aware you don't understand economics.

Did you really think millions of manufacturers around the world would all collude on price fixing?

The motivation is less costs and lower expendable income, silly. If we are earning less and it costs less to produce and ship, do you actually think they will just over price it to never sell?

It's called price competitiveness. See economics 101.

You do realise it's cheaper to live today than in the 1950's in almost all ways, yes?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm fully aware you don't understand economics.
> 
> Did you really think millions of manufacturers around the world would all collude on price fixing?
> 
> ...


I dissagree. When you look back its tvs,phones,radios recreation was more expenseive now its flipped
The essentions have gone up education, cars, houses, food, issurance. If u working $10 an hour wich is normal these days its not possable even at full time 40 hours. 
Comunnity college has gone way up to 100% from 50s. Food has gone way up and its even less quality and quantity. Idk what im eatting anymore as alot is pumped with GMOs so atleast make that cheaper but no im paying danm $2 for tiney campalls soup now! Dog food is now is going up and half that shit is bad for them. 
Houseing as of now its about the same for getting a house as the 50s. The catch is apartments have gone way up and gotten smaller. 
Cars were about the same. Its quality of car with them going all plastic putting in stupid converters that barely do its job. Y r they also $800 to replace that stupid thing?!
If u family person who knows how to have fun without electronics it was very good time to be alive. Work was everywhere now its everyone is on food stamps or some kind of assistance cuz theres no work. Bring me bavk in time cuz u could easily be middle classed and if u wanted to make money u could do it. Now its u either have to know someone to get u into good play or blow someone to get somewhere


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I dissagree. When you look back its tvs,phones,radios recreation was more expenseive now its flipped
> The essentions have gone up education, cars, houses, food, issurance. If u working $10 an hour wich is normal these days its not possable even at full time 40 hours.
> Comunnity college has gone way up to 100% from 50s. Food has gone way up and its even less quality and quantity. Idk what im eatting anymore as alot is pumped with GMOs so atleast make that cheaper but no im paying danm $2 for tiney campalls soup now! Dog food is now is going up and half that shit is bad for them.
> Houseing as of now its about the same for getting a house as the 50s. The catch is apartments have gone way up and gotten smaller.
> ...


That's more or less how I would have responded to him.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> That's more or less how I would have responded to him.


Which would also have been wrong. It's cheaper today than ever and it will only get better as costs go down.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Which would also have been wrong. It's cheaper today than ever and it will only get better as costs go down.


So when job reports come out we should be looking at getting unemployment rates up? The most people on assistance the better? Thats what should be happening as it explanes obama care. Thats step 1 everyone on universal healthcare. 2 Food stamps then SSI and unemployment.


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

Lou W said:


> How do you prepare for the extinction of several million jobs?


You turn everyone into a button pusher.


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> So when job reports come out we should be looking at getting unemployment rates up? The most people on assistance the better? Thats what should be happening as it explanes obama care. Thats step 1 everyone on universal healthcare. 2 Food stamps then SSI and unemployment.


Depending on your fam size you may qualify for government assistance.

That's how Walmart does it.

That's how some shady companies operate.

PAX pay you indirectly with their taxes.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> So when job reports come out we should be looking at getting unemployment rates up? The most people on assistance the better? Thats what should be happening as it explanes obama care. Thats step 1 everyone on universal healthcare. 2 Food stamps then SSI and unemployment.


Yes, pretty much. We will reach a point where we will have to offer a minimum guaranteed income to every citizen. I know it's counterintuitive, especially for a fiscal conservative like myself, but it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, pretty much. We will reach a point where we will have to offer a minimum guaranteed income to every citizen. I know it's counterintuitive, especially for a fiscal conservative like myself, but it's just a matter of time.


Its already here. Im just waiting till we get put in sectors and we all fight in the hunger games. Lets go sector new england


----------

